# River iPhone gps app



## jonseim (May 27, 2006)

Can use Topo Maps, red background, looks like a folded topo map with a blue pin on it


It is all the USGS 7.5 minute quadrangles for the US.
You must download the quads you need prior to needing them unless you've got cell. I download the hi-res ones and it will track your movement in airplane mode.


You can also buy onX hunt, it tracks you and has satellite images and lots of info, including land owners names, boundaries and lots more info. Also needs you to download a map prior to going, you can set the area you want to save and save a bunch of them prior. It also tracks your position in airplane mode, but is much more expensive.
If you can't find Topo, send me a message and a phone number and I'll text you a screen shot of the app.


----------



## 1mauisurf (Apr 13, 2010)

I use IBoating and import USGS maps. Good on rivers and the ocean. Lots of experience with that one and its great. Costs $20 but well worth it and then the maps are free.


----------



## sonofdad (Jul 21, 2015)

i have been really happy with gaia gps

there's both a free and paid version. i use it (paid version) year-round on an old iphone 5s dedicated for navigation and photos. 

you'll need to download maps of the area you'll be navigating in advance, but after that's done you can switch to airplane mode and use the app. 

you can import GPX files. rivermaps provides them (free) for some of the major western rivers here. they're a nice addition to a hard-copy rivermap.

overall i'd recommend it, although i found there was a bit of a learning curve.

good luck with your search!


----------



## CanoeEric (Jun 13, 2019)

*GAIA GPS*

Agree that GAIA GPS app is very helpful. I used the free version to navigate Labyrinth Canyon on the Green River last weekend. I created a route on my desktop computer before I departed on the trip. I was able to see at a glance where I was, how fast I was paddling, and how many miles to the take out.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, OnX Hunt is the shit. Most permit river’s info is already there...campsites, rapids, put in/take outs, side canyon names, popular side hike spots like hot springs or ruins, private land to watch out for, hiking trails are marked out, lakes, etc. Just download the area and you’re ready to go off grid. 

$99 for every state as a yearly subscription but use promo code “RANDY” for $20 off. You can choose individual states for cheaper options,as well.

They also will give you a free week and one state to test out for a trial. 

And if you hunt,too. It’s priceless in many ways.


----------



## wharf-rat (Jan 29, 2019)

I went with Gaia gps and it is solid!!


----------



## CaptBiggler (May 14, 2015)

Gaia gps works great. Also works for hunting. I just got off the MFS and used it the whole time and it worked great.

In case you didnt know, you can download gps points for all the rapids, landmarks, and camp sites from rivermaps.com for any river they have a map for.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Dumb question, or observation, but those iphone things are ungodly expensive, and not waterproof. You would take one on the river ?!?!?!? 

I don't have that sort of money to risk that, I take my phone along when I can't leave it in the truck, or don't otherwise take a conventional camera, but it's stored in it's little dedicated pelican case. I purchased a Garmin GPSmap 64st handheld gps for 250.00 2 years ago, and downloaded the Rivermaps waypoints and haven't looked back. It works like a charm, you don't have to recharge it, just pop in 2 AA batteries and they last 3 to 4 days of boating. Has the US maps preinstalled, and is super easy to make a trip on your computer and upload it to the unit. Waterproof, shockproof and a color display that you can easily see in direct sunlight. 

Jus sayin...


----------



## wharf-rat (Jan 29, 2019)

I figure if u already have the iPhone it’s 2 birds 1 stone.. as for water protection I dry seal it and I put it in my pelican case. Whatever works I guess


----------



## harrywatson (Aug 13, 2009)

MNichols said:


> Dumb question, or observation, but those iphone things are ungodly expensive, and not waterproof. You would take one on the river ?!?!?!?
> 
> I don't have that sort of money to risk that, I take my phone along when I can't leave it in the truck, or don't otherwise take a conventional camera, but it's stored in it's little dedicated pelican case. I purchased a Garmin GPSmap 64st handheld gps for 250.00 2 years ago, and downloaded the Rivermaps waypoints and haven't looked back. It works like a charm, you don't have to recharge it, just pop in 2 AA batteries and they last 3 to 4 days of boating. Has the US maps preinstalled, and is super easy to make a trip on your computer and upload it to the unit. Waterproof, shockproof and a color display that you can easily see in direct sunlight.
> 
> Jus sayin...



- newer model iPhones are fully waterproof, no need for even a case. Amazing cameras too. I rarely am now on the river without one, not cheap, but worth it.


----------



## Heatherhigh1979 (Mar 15, 2021)

CanoeEric said:


> *GAIA GPS*
> 
> Agree that GAIA GPS app is very helpful. I used the free version to navigate Labyrinth Canyon on the Green River last weekend. I created a route on my desktop computer before I departed on the trip. I was able to see at a glance where I was, how fast I was paddling, and how many miles to the take out.


Hello, I'm planning my trip through Labyrinth Canyon. I have been so curious if this would work. Do you still have the map you created?


----------



## MHowell (Mar 12, 2021)

CaptBiggler said:


> In case you didnt know, you can download gps points for all the rapids, landmarks, and camp sites from rivermaps.com for any river they have a map for.


Looks like the domain is rivermaps.net, and here is their offering
*RiverMaps Waypoints*

NameModified
RiverMaps - Arkansas.gpx5/26/2019 3:21 am
RiverMaps - Canyonlands.gpx5/26/2019 10:38 am
RiverMaps - Deso-Gray.gpx6/28/2020 10:26 am
RiverMaps - Dinosaur National Monument.gpx3/16/2014 8:38 pm
RiverMaps - Grand Canyon 7th Edition.gpx5/26/2019 3:27 am
RiverMaps - Middle Fork & Main Salmon.gpx6/28/2020 5:16 am
RiverMaps - Rio Chama.gpx5/27/2017 3:21 pm
RiverMaps - Rogue.gpx3/16/2014 8:53 pm
RiverMaps - Salt.gpx3/16/2014 9:08 pm
RiverMaps - San Juan River.gpx3/17/2014 8:31 am
RiverMaps - Selway 2nd Edition.gpx1/13/2015 4:20 pm
RiverMaps - Snake & Lower Salmon.gpx3/17/2014 8:37 am
RiverMaps - Tuolumne.gpx3/17/2014 11:05 am
RiverMaps - Upper Colorado.gpx


----------



## MHowell (Mar 12, 2021)

There is another app called "Flyover Country" which uses GPS only after downloading basemaps + selected layers when you have data cell coverage. It has overlay maps for geology, landscape features, fossils, volcanoes, core samples and links to wikipedia pages.


----------

